# Next years pairings



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I`m trying to plan ahead an work out my pairings for next year so i can wiggle out any surplus snakes. I keep making a plan and changing my mind!

If these were yours, what would you do with them?

Males:
Sunkissed
Hypo Het Bloodred
Butter Motley
Anery
Miami
*Amber
*Hypo Stripe

Females:
Caramel
Caramel Motley het amel (almost definitely going to above butter mot)
Amber
Lavender het Hypo
Hypo
*Hypo het Bloodred
*Ghost motley/striped

*meaning that i`m hoping they`ll be ready!

I`ve got quite a few ideas, but looking for more opinions!: victory:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I would put the Hypo Het Bloodreds together.
I would put the Hypo stripe to the Lavender Het Hypo and the Ghost Motley/Stripe. :smile:

Or if i was you i would sell the Lavender Het Hypo female to wrecexotics cheap :lol2:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, i was also thinking of putting the hypo het blood to the lavender het hypo.
So many possible different combinations! I think i need more females! :lol2:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Nooo Don't do that, thats the pair i am getting :lol2: But mine will be male lav and fem bloodred :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

:lol2: Well with that pairing, in the future i could get hypo lav bloods! Very nice!!


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice indeed :smile:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Especially if i can chuck the hypo stripe in somewhere along the way:mf_dribble:
Hypo lavender blood striped!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Get that in and "The world is your lobster" :mf_dribble:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Absolutely, although by the time i get to that stage, their value would have fallen loads, but the sense of personal acheivement would be very good!:no1:


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

i would number the females and the males and put all the numbers in the hat that way its fates way of saying wich should be paired up lol plus it makes it a little more fun.
xsachax


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

xmashx said:


> i would number the females and the males and put all the numbers in the hat that way its fates way of saying wich should be paired up lol plus it makes it a little more fun.
> xsachax


But you run the risk of producing lots and lots of little normals....

My choices from your group would be:

*Sunkissed male:*
Caramel Female (for Normals het Honey)
Hypo Female (For normals het Sunkissed and Hypo)
*Hypo Stripe male:*
Amber female (for Hypo het Amber Stripe)
Ghost Motley female (For Hypo Motley het Stripe, het Anerythristic)
*Hypo Het Blood male:*
Hypo het Blood female (For Hypo Bloods and Hypo 66% het Bloods)
Lavender het Hypo female (To keep the Hypo het blood/lavender offspring - you'd be looking for WIDE zipper bellies)
*Butter Motley male:*
Caramel Motley het Amel female (for the butter motley and caramel motley babies, of which you will give me one of the latter :mf_dribble


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd be very tempted to put the Sunkissed male to the Amber female to produce 100% het hypo-honeys. Double **** Hypo and Sunkissed are reported to have a 'cumalative' brightening effect, so try and imagine caramel in the mix too :mf_dribble:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Well at least i`ve got a good few months to think about it!

My thoughts were:

*Sunkissed Male*
Amber female
Caramel female
Hypo female

*Hypo het Blood male*
Hypo het blood female
Lavender het hypo

*Hypo Stripe male*
Ghost motley female

And of course the butter motley/ caramel motley combo

Ssthito, the caramel motley is already heavily gravid by the looks of things:mf_dribble:


----------

